# What breed is this Rabbit?



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

We have one of these at college, and it's just had a baby - they are absolutely gorgeous... 

The only difference between the ones at college and the one in the picture, is the ones at college have a pure white body, and ONLY their ears are different colours? Is it a special breed, or just Tri coloured? 

I keep meaning to ask my tutor about it, and always forget 

















Thanks!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

That looks a lot like an English Spot - although they have a really distinctive stripe down their back which makes them easy to identify so it could be an english spot crossed with something else?

I'm not sure cos I don't know loads about bunnies really!

We've just had a litter of Rex Rabbits at college, they are stunning


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

A Dalmatian Rex.
It has the typical short velvet rex coat, with either bi-colour or tri-colour patterned markings.

Genetically it is kind-of related to *English* _(note: not English Spot - that's the American name!)_ but the pattern is more random.
Breed standard here: Other Rex


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm not sure that it's the same breed of Rabbit as the one in the pictures, but that's the only one I could find similar colours, just unusual markings that's all!

I know it's not an English as I used to have one 

Thanks for the help - I'll remember to ask the tutor next time I'm at college! lol


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Who cares what type it is - it's a cutie and I would happily steal it from you


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

RoseForTheDead said:


> I'm not sure that it's the same breed of Rabbit as the one in the pictures, but that's the only one I could find similar colours, just unusual markings that's all!


Has it got a Rex coat or a normal coat?


----------

